# Plastic Drop Pod Photo



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/KITSANDBITS/DROP/photo#5201872772576329522


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Isn't that the forgeworld drop pod?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

No , forge world drop pods only seat 5 marines , this one has cage seats for ten.
Its pretty common knowledge that its released in a month or so and its gonna be about £18


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

This is awesome. Looks pretty fucking good too. Can't wait to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks great. I'll have to pick up a couple and Chaos them up. I was going to scratch build a few, but when I saw the rumour of the plastic ones I decided to hold off, glad I did.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

looks nice enough. i'll probably buy one for my DH.


----------



## Elemental_elf (Mar 12, 2008)

I can't wait to see all the SMurf players using this against my poor, defenseless, pacifist Tyranids :wink:


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

pyroanarchist said:


> Looks great. I'll have to pick up a couple and Chaos them up. I was going to scratch build a few, but when I saw the rumour of the plastic ones I decided to hold off, glad I did.


Chaos dont use drop pods.. .they use Dread Claws. Much nastier and rules wise they dont count as immobile when they land so no more half VP for the opponent with them.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I have to say, I'm not a fan...it looks all short and blocky, like 2nd Edition SM.

-Dirge


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm definitely getting one for my Blood Ravens!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I want one of those ..... but dont reckon it will be anytime soon. too much else to paint. Are they bringing out a plastic dread DP?


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

It does look short and squat compared to the FG model. Maybe because it seats 10?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Eh, still. GW's squat-pod will get a good inspection from me when it comes out.

-Dirge


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

that might make my centre pice for my goldern demon entry this year...... maybe under a carnie ^^


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

That looks really cool I think... It may be squat but i always thought the old drop pod was a bit too tall... When is the release date does anyone know???


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

i think it was 18th of july/june?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Cool.. get that some with a few dreads and mess around...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

lightmonkey said:


> that might make my centre pice for my goldern demon entry this year...... maybe under a carnie ^^


Or maybe a carnifex under it?


I'll probably pick a couple up for the sake of completeness, but I doubt I'll use them much, unless the rules change so they're not an elevator to getting charged/coming in piecemeal/scattering off the table.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

does the inertial guidance system on drop pods stop it from drifting off table or is it just into terrain and units it stops???


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Looks good. I may need to get some for my Eagles. Hurray for drop podding angels of death.


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Lord Reevan said:


> does the inertial guidance system on drop pods stop it from drifting off table or is it just into terrain and units it stops???


If you fall off the table your dead dude!.


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

I like the shortness of them. Easier to store/transport. Might just have to pick up one or two.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

thought so... still i can always shout it til they believe me.... the highest decibel person is the right person:biggrin:


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

or the one with the biggest guns :so_happy:


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

i find foaming at the mouth will give you a bit of an edge, combined with a twitch you cant lose!.


----------



## cheesetown (May 21, 2008)

well if its cheap ill prlly get it lol


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

What drop pod? All I see is extra armor and parts for my trukkks and battle wagons.:mrgreen:


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

Gaaaah why? Looks awesome and if I played marines I would want one.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

it could be used as some savage terrain too... take off the imperial heraldry and fiddle with it you could make an extension of a monolith or maybe a necron obelisk....


----------



## carlosdjakal (May 22, 2008)

I have to admit that SM should always drop in rather than drive.It's much more dramatic.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Bishop120 said:


> Chaos dont use drop pods.. .they use Dread Claws. Much nastier and rules wise they dont count as immobile when they land so no more half VP for the opponent with them.


I know, but I'm really not willing to spend $160 US for a forgeworld one. I could do some work to this new plastic DP and I'm sure I could come up with a suitable Dread Claw. Its that or templates and plasticard, so I'm hoping (I'll have to get my hands on one to know for sure) I can convert this one up enough to fit the bill.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Is the dread claw basically a drop pod that's used by chaos?? If so wouldn't just some vehicle accesories do the job after getting rid of the imperial iconography??


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Meh theyre ok i like forgeworlds better


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

but do you like it so much more that you're willing to spend an extra £150 on it?? I also prefer the forgeworld one but its still fairly good


----------



## cheaz (May 29, 2008)

can't wait to vs someone with one of them


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Drop pods, like Deep Strike, are over rated. Cool, but over rated. Anything that forces me to stand in front of the enemy and get shot at without being able to move or do much of use is not a good thing. Especially when said thing is also random in where it lands.


----------



## titan slayer (Jun 21, 2008)

I might get a few for my brother his birth days coming 
so then we can play his marines in a drop pod assualt against my chaos
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
and make a few into dread claws for the hell of it!!!
(useing the chaos rhino extras)


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I was at the Orentation at Games Day Baltamore and i asked JJ if the rumours about the new Drop pod kit haveing parts to make a Chaos Dred Claw were true he could not say anything about the new Drop Pod kit. So my best guess is that there is no additional sprew to make a Dred Claw but that does not mean that we can't convert one or hope that GW does make a Dred Claw kit with the 2nd wave Chaos Releases.


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

i use deep strike often (with and without the pod) and i usually dont have bad luck with it. i mean sure, you do have to stand there and take it for a turn, but you would have been shot at for 2 or 3 turns if you slogged it. i think the models great.


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Drop pods, like Deep Strike, are over rated. Cool, but over rated. Anything that forces me to stand in front of the enemy and get shot at without being able to move or do much of use is not a good thing. Especially when said thing is also random in where it lands.


That's why you deep strike Behind something or into cover, also the drop-pod itself can fire on the turn it lands and finally, it doesn't matter how stupid something is as long as it's cool looking that's all that matters


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

dont you have to take a dangerous terrain if you strike into cover?


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

not in a drop pod, its an immobile vehicle, so technically it isn't moving it just smashes through whatever it hits, and is stationary for the rest of the game.


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

ah. makes sense.


----------



## titan slayer (Jun 21, 2008)

would it be possible to use the drop pod to move devastators/havocs into hard cover and send vollys of heavy into enemy tanks and infantry from the turn they land??


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

no, you count as moving on the turn you land so you cant fire heavies, rapid fire at long range,etc...
but you could in the next turn. you would lose 3 turns of shooting though, at the least.


----------

